
Dutch tax office, banks hit by DDoS cyber attacks - oblib
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-netherlands-cyber/dutch-tax-office-banks-hit-by-ddos-cyber-attacks-idUSKBN1FI1LM?il=0
======
bitoneill
I wonder if it is retaliation for this: Dutch intelligence agency spied on
Russian hacking group

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-netherlands-russia-
cyberc...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-netherlands-russia-
cybercrime/dutch-intelligence-agency-spied-on-russian-hacking-group-media-
idUSKBN1FE34W)

------
oblib
Gotta think this is a response to the Dutch AIVD news from a few days ago:
[https://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/2213767-dutch-
intelligence-...](https://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/2213767-dutch-intelligence-
first-to-alert-u-s-about-russian-hack-of-democratic-party.html)

